# Can I use.....for decorations?



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm not sure this is the right place to post this, but it seemed like a pretty good place to me :lol: 

I was wondering if it's okay to add certain items from around the house as decorations to the tank--and what type of cleaning might be necessary.

I'm talking about things like:

Slate or Granite rocks
Clay plant pots (I've seen this before)
Glass bottles
Plastic (PVC pipe for instance)
Drift wood (from ocean)
Bricks (cinder blocks)
etc...

Obviously, a large amount of cleaning and rinsing would be in order. 
With the wood, rocks, and bricks probably a lot of soaking...
But are there any special techniques I should know about?
Or is it even a good idea?

I know I've heard of things like shells and varnished rocks playing havoc with water quality...but what about regular old stuff?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I know for certain slate is aquarium safe. I'd give it a good scrub with a new brush and some hot tap water and let it soak in some dechlorinated water for a few days. If its really dirty and has any kind of critters on it, you might want to try a weak bleach solution scrub and then rinse like crazy with water, then soak in dechlored water.

For PVC pipe (new), I'd just rinse in hot water and it should be fine. I've done this before with no bad effects. I'd also rinse glass and it should be fine (maybe with warm water though).

Clay plant pots are fine as well. I'd use new ones and just rinse before using. I got some small ones from the craft store. They come in different sizes and are safe to use.

For the others, I'll let someone else that knows more about the prep for them answer.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

for PVC make sure the pvc is well cut or not cut at all. edges could be jagged and if a fish tried to hide in it may get cut, and or the partcled from the cut piece could ploute the tank. just assumeing but i would watch out for that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've had no problems with the PVC being jagged... also, I would not use cinder blocks in a tank... that would be the only one you listed that would not be suitable.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Fishfirst said:


> I've had no problems with the PVC being jagged... also, I would not use cinder blocks in a tank... that would be the only one you listed that would not be suitable.


I should have noted the cinder blocks were an idea for an OUTDOOR pond. I'd seen it once before for KOI and they seemed okay. I have a bunch laying around, and thought it might work okay for the goldfish pond...
no?


Thanks for the help thus far, guys!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Slate is excellent for all substrate spawning cichlids esp. angels, just rinse well in hot water. Granite should be ok as well as smooth ceramic bricks. Even freshwater driftwood needs preparation (soaking, boiling, that kind of thing) so look it up before using. PVC is good and some other plastics, but others will float. For small pipe buy a PVC cutter from home depot. Cinder blocks are very rough (a no no) and will may raise pH and or disintegrate if your water is acid. They are great for holding up tanks or building a pond that you to line with sand and a pond liner. I've used glass bottles to hatch eggs, they are heavy, inert and easily cleaned in the dishwasher, but I don't use them in tanks. I'm afraid I'd break either the bottle or the tank when cleaning and most fish seem to prefer opaque decorations. I have heard of picture of people using bottle to separate male and female fish while conditioning them for spawning. There a clay pot called a "strawberry pot" with holes in the side. Inverted its excellent for Mbuna.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

bscman said:


> I should have noted the cinder blocks were an idea for an OUTDOOR pond. I'd seen it once before for KOI and they seemed okay. I have a bunch laying around, and thought it might work okay for the goldfish pond...
> no?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help thus far, guys!


I use cement pavers in my koi pond as platforms for potted plants, so cement cinder blocks should not be a problem.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

they can fall apart and be like sand


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

I have not had that problem in my pond with the pavers, and I believe they are made of the same concrete as cinder blocks. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I really don't see a problem in using them in a pond.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think pavers are denser than cinder blocks and smoother. If the pond is buffered (many goldfish ponds are) or the local water is hard, then you don't have to worry about them dissolving, so they may ok for holding up potted plants and the like. And they really aren't any rougher then lava rock. But I'd be wary of using anything in a pond that could cut the liner if it fell over and I've been wary of sharp stuff ever since I had a fish die of an infection from a scrape from a decoration. I know fish deal with sharp stuff in the wild, but why take any chances?


----------

